# Herisson Anointing



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I let my hedgehog explore the house and he started self-anointing with a spot on the carpet. I got this video


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

cute!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He's cute.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks


----------

